# What channels can I get?



## Woodo68 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's been a while since I have tried to figure out what HD channels are available for 942 customers. Currently I have the HD pak, TNTHD, HDNET, HDNET MOVIE, ESPN HD, DISCOVERY HD. I also have HBOHD and SHOWHD. My dish is pointing at 119 and 110, I do have another dish I could link in and point at a third sat. What are my options to add more channels?

Thanks, Woodo


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

If you get LA locals from Dish you can also get the MPEG2 verison of KCBS but it is on the 148 bird and needs a 2nd Dish. I have a 942 and get the channels you noted plus KCBS HD.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

If you add a dish at 61.5 or 129 you can get 10 of the Voom channels. The rest of the new HD channels are mpeg4 and you would need to upgrade to a 622 to get them (FoodHD, strazHD,etc)


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> If you add a dish at 61.5 or 129 you can get 10 of the Voom channels. The rest of the new HD channels are mpeg4 and you would need to upgrade to a 622 to get them (FoodHD, strazHD,etc)


I was led to believe that nobody could sign up for the 10 Voom channels any longer. Those that have them can keep them for $5, but if I were to drop them, I couldn't add them back. The 942 is capable of getting those channels if you add a ViP receiver to the account and sign up for DishHD, but I didn't think anybody could "add Voom" any longer. Did I misunderstand?


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Jon Spackman said:


> If you add a dish at 61.5 or 129 you can get 10 of the Voom channels. The rest of the new HD channels are mpeg4 and you would need to upgrade to a 622 to get them (FoodHD, strazHD,etc)


I have been toying with the idea of upgrading my 942 to the 622 so I
could receive the new HD channels. Are there any deals available for this change
and do you feel the 622 is worth upgrading to?
I would really appreciate your opinion in short here and save me reading thru
mega threads. I've been out the loop for a while now.
Thank you so much.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You could read just the 1st post of this thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=597877&postcount=1
It was updated 11/13/06.

If you would consider taking the $100 for your 942 from DISH, speak up and someone (like me) would likely offer you more.


----------

